# Sleeping or scared?



## lgyure85 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello! I am new to this forum, and hedgehog ownership, but I do feel like for the most part I know what I'm doing. The only big question I have is, how do I tell the difference between when Winslow is balled-up and scared, but quiet, and when he is just balled-up and sleeping on me? Sometimes he curls up, but is quiet. Last night he was definitely sleeping. 

Also, does it mean he is relatively comfortable with me if he is falling asleep on me regularly? AKA, is he getting used to me and progressing, or do they all do that, scared or not?

Thanks in advance! I'll post pics of him as soon as I load them. He is (I think) a chocolate, Algerian, Pinto.


----------



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

I am not an expert but I have had my heggie for a week now and he never sleeps on me. I think they all have their own personality. Hector is not scared of me he loves to be out and play and if i hold him in a towel and try to get him to sleep with me he just climbs all over. Thats really cute your heggie will snuggle with you.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

for Norma, when she is sleeping, her quills are relaxed and she isnt curled up entirely usually if at all, if she is agitated or scared her quills are up and out... hope that helps :]


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

In Norman's case at least, his quills appear to be relaxed while he's sleeping. They might be raised a little because he's curled up, but it's obvious that he isn't bristling all over. It's pretty rare that I get to see him scared any more (and when he is, he'll just nuzzle right into me instead now), but when I first got him, his visor quills would be pulled down to cover his eyes, he'd hunker down and just spread his quill out as much as he could. When he was sleeping, they were again fairly relaxed, but occasionally spread out because he would curl up for twist in a weird way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha if you haven't seen my Feral yet she sleeps awkwardly rarely balled up lol


----------



## Skullpion (May 9, 2011)

My Oreo will fall on his side and sometimes his legs will twitch a little... It's pretty cute, but you rarely see it coz he never sleeps without anything covering him or something. I think it's easy to tell between scared and sleeping because sleeping will look more relaxing for the little dudes. Whereas scared they'll be balled up with their quills pointing out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

It is personality though Feral is comfortable with me but not one that often splats or sleeps on me, while Celeste is doing so now and has at least one other time. Personality is something to take in mind


----------

